

The current state of AppGrid, Zephyros, Phoenix, Hydra, Penknife, and Mjolnir - sdegutis
http://sdegutis.github.io/2014/08/11/the-history-and-current-state-of-appgrid-zephyros-phoenix-hydra-penknife-and-mjolnir/

======
victorhooi
Cool, that's a neat summary =). It was actually getting a bit confusing
picking the "best" one. It seems like Mjolnir is the way to go.

Also - on a sidenote - is [https://github.com/sdegutis/osx-
snip](https://github.com/sdegutis/osx-snip) still going?

~~~
sdegutis
I'm not actively working on it, mainly because Mjolnir has taken up most of my
time. But I'd like to find more time to eventually work on it. Although I'm
betting that future incarnations of it may actually be Mjolnir extensions ;)

